# Full frame wrap - details please!



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Alright guys

I've been browsing this site for years now but never bothered registering, so this is my first post. Please be gentle...

I live in the UK and I'm doing a body-off resto on a 64 Impala SS. At present the car is ready for primer, but the chassis is a little bent and we're looking at either replacing it (finding another in England will be impossible - there are about 10 impalas in the whole damn country) or cutting out and replacing the bent front X-member. I am really looking for some sound advice so hope you fellas can help me! 

The lowrider scene in the UK is pretty small, but we've got a dedicated bunch of guys into juice and wires (www.lowriderforums.com).

Question 1: Has anyone ever replaced a X-member on a frame? Is it easy? Are new ones available?

Question 2: Can you provide me with details on doing a full frame wrap (all four sides of the box section). I know to use 1/4 inch plate, but what about other areas like the body mounts and rear axle? I really want to make sure no bending or cracking takes place so any advice is welcomed. Is there a tech site devoted to this or a previous thread detailing what I need to do? 

If anyone can help then I'd really appreciate it. I have been saving for the House of Kolor paint job for ages now, so the last thing I want to do is finish the car and bend rear quarters. The plan is to finish it for this summer. Imagine a road legal usable version of Rober Espinosa's Pura Onda.... but with less gold  

Check the links below for some pics:

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SSontrailer.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMGP2174.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMGP2184.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_2769.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_1797.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_2763.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_2762.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/P3030008.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...S/My64inUK4.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_1965.jpg


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hi mate,i am based in the uk(lincoln) have a look at -unity lowriders nl they have an amazing build up thread of an impala frame from start to finish-def worth following/useful-tho it was taken from this website.

as for the frame-you saying the twist is in the middle section-ie where the x crosses? if so-can't you u-bolt anchor the frame to the floor and then use a body straightern to bend it back into shape-as long as its straight before u start plating it-u will be fine. good luck  - ps i have a straightern if you need one


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Somebody posted the measurements for an x-frame a while back. That would be helpful to get it back to where it needs to be.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Rod
I'm in Stamford (also in Lincs) but the car lives down in Bournemouth. Thanks for the Unity site tip off. I'll go hunting for that. 

One of the front 'legs' on the chassis seems a bit bent, but that's ok to straighten. The x-member is the bit that goes under the engine which the suspension is bolted to. It looks like it's been hit, either on something sticking up from the road or a mild accident. 

As for measurements on a full wrap, that would be really handy. The more info the better please!


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

If anyone can forward me useful links for frame wrapping tech then please post here or email direct to [email protected]


Cheers for this


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt for my UK bro`s


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

looks like the impala sit out for a few year :0


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah the cars being built for a mag yes? max or rayvern doing the hydros? not a big fan of rays products tho. keep up the good work. do u post on www.eurolow.com


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting up the pics man. The car has been a long time coming for me. 

Can anyone help with frame wrap definitive info? PLEASE! I know this is probably a F.A.Q but if anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I want to go balls-out with reinforcement so that the flaked body won't ripple....

Thanks 

Jonny


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you want to do a frame wrap but dont really know what to do? damn a little more research maybe.

depends what you wanna do, if you want to hop the shit out of it or just up n down lay low.

if you're hoppin n three wheelin the whole frame's gotta be done.

if you just wanna go up and down a stress point reenforcment would be sufficent.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not me doing the wrap - I'm simply doing the research, hence this thread. 

The whole chassis is going to be wrapped as I mentioned initially (all four sides of the box section), but I'd like to get specific details on stuff like whether the body mount brackets are removed and rewelded and if there's techniques or 'tricks of trade' for certain stress points like where the X frame crosses.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it isnt rocket science you just plate the frame with plate you can either leave the body mounts brackets atatched or remove them n replace after its realy up to the guy doing the work ,apart from that its just realy common sence ,who is doing the frame work anyway


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Stevie

Not seen your motor since it was finished. How's it going? Looks like you boys are cracking on with serious projects, which is cool. The more UK lows the better I say. 

The welding is being done by Paul Watts, the guy who welded a new rear quarter and fabricated the rear panel. I'm just asking all these Q's because there seems to be so many different ideas about the 'perfect' frame wrap, and I want to go overkill to never bend the car when it's finished. 

With stuff like the bodymounts, surely if you leave them on and plate around them that becomes a weak spot?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the hopper did ok i guess now sold along with my cutty gettin ready to head overseas to the land of the usa ,

i personaly if i was doing a impala would probably remove the body mounts and then either refab or reweld em afterwards ,the only prob with that is you have to get em in the right place once its all wraped


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I love to see build ups on lowriders from other countries, its always interesting to me. Looks good keep it up.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hey 509Rider, it's not so easy building up a yank car when you live so far away from where all the parts are! It probably costs double to build a car in the UK, but it's worth all the hassle.

Any more info on the X-frame reinforcing? Does anyone know where you can buy front cross members from?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Jan 8 2007, 02:50 AM~6931166
> *Thanks guys. Hey 509Rider, it's not so easy building up a yank car when you live so far away from where all the parts are! It probably costs double to build a car in the UK, but it's worth all the hassle.
> 
> Any more info on the X-frame reinforcing? Does anyone know where you can buy front cross members from?
> *


I give you guys much respect.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's not that hard, people exaggerate alot.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol im feelin ya there ali

how bad is the cross member ,if its only dented dont worry about it aslong as the frame rails are straight and true it shouldnt matter after all is gunna get covered with steel anyway


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

The cross member has been hit so hard that it's folded the brake lines up inside. Several people have looked at it and said it's irrepairable. Trouble is finding another! The rest of the chassis is good.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you will have fun finding a replacement if its that bad just cut it out n refabricate a new piece ,amys uncles got a yard out in texas thats full of cars n last time i was htere they had atleast 10 63/64/65 impalas all dead tho n mostly 4 doors il ask about cuttin the front off a frame if ya need it although gettin it here is gunna be expensive have ya got any pics of the crossmember


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

here's some threads that should help you

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=82937

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=135774

good luck


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the those links Lights Out - awesome chassis work from the Swedish bloke!

Below are shots of the front cross member Steve (taken with chassis up on its side):

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_2780.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LOW-...SS/IMG_2789.jpg


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

I got a quick question for all.. what size of c-clamp do i need to hold a sheet of metal on a x-frame?


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT 4 europe.

Its nice to see more and more rides comin out here. 
Hope you know a good sandblaster near you


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 9 2007, 06:59 AM~6941013
> *I got a quick question for all.. what size of c-clamp do i need to hold a sheet of metal on a x-frame?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...248945&hl=clamp


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 9 2007, 12:54 PM~6942362
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...248945&hl=clamp
> *


thx
:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Jan 9 2007, 06:11 AM~6940913
> *Thanks for the those links Lights Out - awesome chassis work from the Swedish bloke!
> 
> Below are shots of the front cross member Steve (taken with chassis up on its side):
> ...


cant realy see the pics is the damage on the bottom of the cross member if so id just cut it out n refab a new piece out of fat steel n be done with it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

is the 4 door frame the same as a 2 door frame


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, the damage is just on the bottom as far as I know.

2 door frames are the same as 4 door, yeah.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im talkin to col at the mo bout it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 9 2007, 03:30 PM~6944855
> *cant realy see the pics is the damage on the bottom of the cross member if so id just cut it out n refab a new piece out of fat steel n be done with it
> *


x2 same here


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 9 2007, 02:37 PM~6944911
> *is the 4 door frame the same as a 2 door frame
> *


they are exactly the same frames, I would get a new one if at all possible from that guys yard, cause its never good to start with a bad frame.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Stevie. Trouble is, finding a new frame here in the UK ain't easy. been offered a few complete cars (4 door Biscaynes) but we'll see. It's an expensive (and time consuming) way to swap frames over, but it might be the only answer. I'd rather cut out the front mid section of x member and weld in one from a scrap car, probably from the US. 

Thanks for the all the input guys - it really helps.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

if ya need the front half of the frame let me know n il get 1 sorted for ya from texas


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Steve. I am going to have one last ask around in the UK tomorrow and then it's time to order one from the US, so if you can get your lady's uncle to give me a price that would be cool. We need to get cracking with the frame wrap and underside paint/prime. That Swedish bloke's frame has really got me all fired up...


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Good news! Had the 'blacksmith' over to look at the frame @ the Kustom Kolors bodyshop (www.kustomkolors.co.uk) and he reckons the crossmember is salvageable. The guys have stripped the frame bare tonight and the wrap will start next wee - after the bent chassis leg has been jigged. 

Thanks for the offer of help Steve. Much appreciated.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

are you going to be working on the car yourself or is it bein shipped off to various place to be done?


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Ali, I stripped the car down and then bare metalled it myself. Had some help taking the body off and now most of the other work (chassis, paint, wiring, juice) will be tackled by pros. I've been sourcing the bits and moving/storing/chasing all of the parts. As much as I'd love to do the resto myself I don't have the time outside work. Also, I'd rather do bits and bobs where I can and then earn the £££ to pay for work to be done by experts who can do it better than me. I'm self employed so if I work on it, I don't earn any money. It's a hard choice to make but hey...

I expect I'll do the interior myself and probably help fit the V8. We'll see. I'm relieved the frame is saveable though.

How's your Training Day mobile?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

training day


sorry i gotta say ''fuck you''


it's not a training day mobile it's a MONTE CARLO

how's your dr dre car???????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Jan 15 2007, 01:19 AM~6986120
> *I stripped the car down and then bare metalled it myself.*


I thought I saw Iain helping? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

The Dre car is fine thanks.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

killer start!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry wrong topic


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

The frame is coming along slowly. Here's what's been happening. Everything is MIG tacked at the moment, then it will be ARC welded. The centre section might get plug welded but no decided as yet. Any folks got tips on removing and remaking the body mounts? Any other tips would be great.

Hopefully in a few weeks it might see the powder coater....


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

its best to drill holes and spot weld the plates to the rails so you can buzz the edges to a perfect fit with a grinder before welding up fully it also helps prevent any movement when the peice is held in place by the g clamps as they move all over the shop when they get hot and cool downand the metal takes on the chassis shape.

Watty's an excellent metal worker, he'll have no trouble and Colin should be clued up on what to do ?


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Jon. Long time no hear. Hope the G-body is getting on ok. Watty is no longer doing the welding but it's Dave at Airwerx who know his sh1t when it comes to restoration. Although he says this is more like ship building! 

The plan is to do it once and properly. It's probably a bit overkill but what the hell...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

cant beat a bit of overkill


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

over kill is good,two many people only do the bare min on frame strengtening and yet then try to do more and more with there cars ie up the voltage/moves etc etc-i have wrapped a frame/smoothed etc etc -took awhile but its great to then know ur pretty car body is sat on something very strong 

i got a half wrapped frame too-can't believe how much it flexed when we put it on the trailer!!!!!!!!!!

always fun looking at the headlights/bumper on a car thats 3-wheeling to see the twist throughout a car with just the min work on the rear arches etc-keep it as a show and shine car 

yours is looking very nice-plus your only in stamford-your car there? or being done away? may pop down to have a look when i am next out in my low low .

ali- your car is def a training day car! who would ever own a car like that!!!!!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Aug 3 2007, 07:09 AM~8462936
> *The plan is to do it once and properly. It's probably a bit overkill but what the hell...
> *


same as Teamrod, better to overkill it than to kill it thats why i did mine, wasnt planning on hopping or going overboard but even after all these years sometimes i cant help myself, glad i did it now.



> *Dave at Airwerx who know his sh1t when it comes to restoration*


not sure its the same as restoration, but any competent welder can do it, hell i even did my own !!


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

It's less about restoration and more like ship building according to Dave @ Airwerx  

Although I'm in Stamford, the car is being done down in Dorset (nr Poole) so miles away really. What car have you got Teamrod? did you weld it up yourself? Like you guys say, I figured overkill was best otherwise I'd hate to have a freshly bare metalled , flaked, lacquered and straightened body get hurt from a bit of switch flicking. We'll see how it goes, but at least the progress is getting there.

Picked the V8 up for it last week from Home Grown Hod Rods in Southend (Jon - your neck of the woods>?) and so that's ready to rock with the crate TH 700 R4 4-spd overdrive autobox.

Hopefully have it finished by the end of this year, then will sort out any teething problems in time for next Summer. I reckon that's a realistic deadline. It's been nearly 3 years so far so I'm not going to rush it. I'm just busy grafting hard and earning the £££££....

WATCH THIS SPACE.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

teamrod has a buick regal, full frame wrap done by the man himself, 10batts black magic to the nose, adex. hops fuckin well 

im sure he's got some pics to post i only have this one


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Aug 5 2007, 01:35 PM~8476930
> *Picked the V8 up for it last week from Home Grown Hod Rods in Southend (Jon - your neck of the woods>?) *




Yes it is and damn are you rich ? Jon goldings business is so expensive for everything ! :around:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i got some shots of my lowrider at night/framed/under light etc-looks amazing! will have to post pics,

sorry to thread jack-was out in lincoln in my car on saturday-was gas hopping down the street pulled up to a new subaru wrx at the lights-two guys in it-they were laughing at the car-they sped off to the next lights-caught up with them/ moved car about abit again-turn out they were under cover CID!! lol  i shit myself-they laughed and shot off!!

  going to try and break it this time-i love gas hopping!!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hope this works


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

looks cool ! funny how those wide angle lenses make the wheels look like they're leaning.

So are you getting good inches, can't remember how many you were hoping for, but the pic above that ali posted looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

low to mid 40s, first hop ever was about an inch off the bumper-then had problems with a burnt out candle-want to hit back bumper with pics before i go to canada/sell it. started on my new frame today


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work Mr Teamrod. You're a talented bloke. Why did you sell up your project Ali?


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Any more news on frame wrapping? Teamrod, how's the new frame going? What's all this talk of slingshots? Is Black Magic the only company that do such a thing?>


Does anyone have news on BADASS64 in Sweden? Not seen that project in months and need to know what it now looks like.

J


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a link to one I was doing. Still not finished yet but does offer some tips for you.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=330040&hl=#


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dont forget to cut out a section for the drive shaft to clear on the X part of the frame if you dont then the drive shaft will hit and bend on the frame when you lock it up....good luck


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice link OUTHOPU -- your frame looks awesome. 

About the notching of the frame for driveline clearance - is there any pics anyone can show me or any tips on how to do this properly? Measurements?


Cheers fellas


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't stop looking at OUTHOPU's wrap thread. That is art.


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Dec 8 2007, 11:20 PM~9405153
> *Any more news on frame wrapping? Teamrod, how's the new frame going? What's all this talk of slingshots? Is Black Magic the only company that do such a thing?>
> Does anyone have news on BADASS64 in Sweden? Not seen that project in months and need to know what it now looks like.
> 
> ...


Badass64 is not in the game anymore...ask Sickboy about that car.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

il get ya some pics up of mine once i start it  thats after i get the 2 hoppers built ive got in the shop


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Dec 9 2007, 01:29 PM~9410283
> *Nice link OUTHOPU -- your frame looks awesome.
> 
> About the notching of the frame for driveline clearance - is there any pics anyone can show me or any tips on how to do this properly? Measurements?
> ...



jack the frame up with the wheels and cylinders in place until the driveline hits the frame, then cut a small section out and jack it some more until it hits again, keep doing this until the cylinders are fully extended and make sure you have about 1.5" clearance around the prop at full lift. With the body back on the car and it all built up the weight will compress the coils a little making the 1.5" gap open up slightly more, which is a good thing 

then make your reinforcement panel to fit the cut out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert+Dec 9 2007, 03:29 PM~9410283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it. Thats why I decided to post it up. Unfortunately I didn't get to the bottom yet so you'll have to look around for pics if the other posts don't help.
It's going to be a little while before I get back around to finishing it but I'll post more pics when I get back to work on it. You can do a search on my topics for other projects I'm working on that may be helpfull to you also.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

It's been a long time coming but the wrapped frame is now painted in POR15 then 2 pack white with gold flake. It's rolling but still needs brakelines and re-inforced (notched) trailing arms and A-arms to paint. That comes later. The frame is off to meet the body at the body shop next week. Body back from blasters and the front wings (fenders) are getting primer as we speak. 

Here's some chassis shots. If anyone has information on the correct paint code/name for Ice Cube's Boyz N the Hood 63 drop top can you please email me or post it? I'm going through original PPG charts choosing a gold body colour and am tempted with a champagne gold finish with gold flake. White top, obviously.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you not gunna chrome the undercarriage


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Stevie. Nah - chrome undersides and English weather don't really mix too well. I might be tempted to do the A-arms later on (£ depending) but to be honest they will probably end up getting flaked or something. We'll see.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

theres a dude in thetford who did all mine sps polishing he did a awesome job they should be ok aslong as you get em triple plated like mine were


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dang that is one nicely molded frame, make me feel like crap about how mine is coming.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done man. Looks like you took your time to get everything finished off the right way.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers guys. I can't claim to have done the welding myself but Rocky has done a top job on the welding and fabricating. The moment of truth comes this week when the body is dropped back on. Hope it fits......

Stevie, have you got the contact details of the dude in Thetford who does polishing?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i havent got it at hand but i believe he had a website i think it was www.spspolishing.com or summat


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i lied to ya its www.sps4u.net if you look at there work theres pics of my rear end


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Today was a good day. I took the frame down to meet the body at the shop and the finally the paint will start. I thought I was doing this over a year ago but that's down to bad management and not many people in the UK knowing the ins and outs of frame wraps. I'm happy with the frame, let's hope the body fits!

When I have more time I will post details of the frame wrap showing what Rocky did in the end. Stuff like the completely remanufactured front cross member, notched and boxed trailing arms (notched to let power balls sit lower down, so as to not lose any drop), the Black Magic wishbone on the axle and stuff like that. 

In the end we decided to keep the original C-section rear of the frame but fit a box section inside it so it looks factory but has massive strength. 

The axle still isn't finished and the trailing arms/front A-arms need repainting when any adjustments are finished.

I ordered a full Pro Hopper black anodised 4 pump system with accumulators so that will go on when the paint and engine are sorted. The rams on the car are all chrome 8s and 14s, and the springs are 4 ton Pro Hopper Mach somethings (I forget). 

In the meantime, the body is coming back from the glass blasters tomorrow and I need to choose the final paint colour. Now I thought i'd decided the colour years ago (either HoK Cocoa metallic pearl or the same colour as Pura Onda). Thing is, I am keeping the interior dark red and my wife reckons a brown/bronze paint wouldn't look right. I'm a bit colour blind.

SO, I am looking for some help. I fancy a more gold/champagne colour with an Ermine White top. The body colour could be something similar to Ice Cube's Boyz N The Hood 63 Impala. Does anyone have this paint code?

Other colours I'm considering are Chevy Anniversary Gold, Gothic Gold, Saddle Tan. Are there any PPG period looking colours? Can anyone throw some pictures or advice? I want something traditional old school. 

Cheers


----------



## GRIZZLY (Jan 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRIZZLY_@Aug 21 2008, 01:52 PM~11404061
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


okkkkk then :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow,
the frame came out realy nice - post those pics from the build off.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Mmmmm, classic Brit food. Cheers WEATMASTER.

The doors, bonnet (hood), boot (trunk) and front wings (fenders) went into primer today. I have 72 hours to choose the final body colour(s) as the floorpans will be top coat underneath.

Will post pics but am working all hours to earn the ££££!

Can anyone list the champagne metallic colours that Chevy did? I need codes!


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a few pics to see the damaged front crossmember and how Rocky cut it open and made a new one using 6mm plate.

By the way, this frame wrap cost me over 90kg of welding wire, 5 grinders, over 100 grinding and cutting discs, a £700 plasma cutter and a new MIG welder. 


























If this thing ever bends it will be because a bulldozer drives over it.


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

looking good buddy-i will have to finally come over and have a look when its back in stamford.


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

No worries Teamrod. Pop over when she's back in about 6 weeks or so


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Aug 31 2008, 03:53 AM~11482481
> *looking good buddy-i will have to finally come over and have a look when its back in stamford.
> *


fuk where did your lazy ass come from :biggrin: did you fianly run outa cookies


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hello buddy-sorry been super super busy sorting shit out-but i will be in need of some 16" rams and maybe a few motors in the future!  hows things state side?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

aight homie you know how it goes ,so hows the regal and monte coming on


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry for thread jacking mr ss- lifes good thanks/busy-got a husky pup now so alot of time is taken up with him. did aload of welding to the monte about a week ago-ready for the interior to go back in once i have coloured it-then one door to do and both rear arches before its ready for paint-so not much really-just need to find some spare time-the buick is good-needs a rear set of rams as i have tried to repair grays old ones but no good/to pitted etc-i need to do a few tweaks/set accums etc-but other than that-now that i am staying in the uk for the time being i am going to get it all sorted. booked a few hols with the girlfriend too-she gets flights for £15 and hotels for £10 a night plus £1700 each year towards holidays and she is only really into winter snowboard holidays too-thats why shes my perfect girlfriend-well if she can at least loose the beard!!! lol  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i loved reading about your hopper-was that truck elos old ride??????????????!!!!!!!! you def won that contest-good to see your new build topic on our website tho


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so whens yo asss comig to texas we dont have much winter sports tho but you can spen all the time looking at my batts if ya want ,we see the pics of the puppy the other day hes looking cute ,you gunna take the regal up to the tru rydaz picnic n serve them fools haha or do you need me to fly back n hit it for ya


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 2 2008, 10:02 AM~11497058
> *so whens yo asss comig to texas we dont have much winter sports tho but you can spen all the time looking at my batts if ya want ,we see the pics of the puppy the other day hes looking cute ,you gunna take the regal up to the tru rydaz picnic n serve them fools haha or do you need me to fly back n hit it for ya
> *


we need you to fly back , cos he aint gonna get his ride up there too worried about getting served :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 AM~11497858
> *we need you to fly back , cos he aint gonna get his ride up there  too worried about getting served  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth we could always let ali loose on the switch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HSB (Jan 30, 2005)

Boyz in the hood
champagne gold
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ible/index.html


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

YOUR ALL JUST PLAIN MEAN TO ME ON THIS SITE!! signed mr milk and cookies!


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

CAN ANYONE HELP? I WANT THIS COLOUR BUT NO ONE KNOWS WHAT IT IS  
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...e/photo_08.html

Project progress update. Shell and doors/bonnet/boot/front wings all blasted and primed. Underneath ready for POR15 and then 2k top coat.....but I can't find the codes for the colour I want. What a bummer. Colin the painter is waiting....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha tell col to stop being a girl n paint it already  


looking good tho dude wont be long now


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

love the rims!!!!!  13's???????? lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Sep 16 2008, 11:10 AM~11616060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back bumper niggga :biggrin:


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

You like those 4" rims and the back bumper action then, eh? colin will be gunning the floorpan colour this week if I hurry up and find that colour for boyz n the hood '63?!


----------



## shehab (Mar 19, 2007)

hi mate
looking good so far man, ae you going big with ur setup or keeping it simple?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

I've already got the juice that I'm going to run: 4 x Prohopper Pro Comp black anodised pumps with chrome rams (8" front, 14" rear), powerballs and 3 ton springs. 

The set up in the back will probably look simple and the rack will be unboltable from the uprights that come from the frame into the trunk floor. 

Car is about to have its top coat and then some gold leaf. More pics soon. Progress, FINALLY!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

get them dam pics up tell col to hurry his fat ass up n paint it already :biggrin:


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Stevie, we've hit a bit of a prob as the front core support bushing kit hasn't turned up so we're scuppered as Col doesn't want to paint her until all the panels are aligned properly....

...apart from that all things are good!


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

For anyone who was waiting for pics, the waiting is over. Paint done. Gold leaf and pin stripe done. 28 litres of primer/paint/lacquer. We got the paint matched in the end with Chevy Granada Gold Champagne. Ermine white roof. Neil Melliard from Prosign here in the UK did a really top job with the gold leaf and the paint is really slick. Top coated over stone chip underneath. Oh, and the wrapped frame fitted no problem (thank f*ck). 




































































































































As of tomorrow it leaves the paint shop in Dorset and then heads north to Wolverhampton where Andy Frost (the man with the fastest street legal car on pump gas - www.redvictor1.co.uk) is fitting a 350 V8, modded TH400 and then rebuilding and reinforcing the back axle. Not sure whether to use sheet metal or bar for the back axle yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Ooops, got my mate Andy's website wrong: www.redvictor1racing.co.uk. That's if anyone likes fast street drag cars...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I personally would not even consider using the factory rearend braced or not. They are way to weak and the axles shafts like to snap off at the bearing from the added weight. I'd build a 9" Ford truck axle, they are much stronger and were built to handle the weight. I built a 62 for my boy and it broke 3 axle shafts. I've also seen several cars with bad 1/4 panel damage from axles sliding out or breaking off. You've done a lot of work and I'd hate to see it wasted.


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Nov 17 2008, 05:39 AM~12171740
> *Ooops, got my mate Andy's website wrong: www.redvictor1racing.co.uk. That's if anyone likes fast street drag cars...
> *


PALA,

CAR LOOKS NICE AND SO DOES THE LEAFING. JUST A QUICK QUESTION WILL THAT LEAF BE CLEARED OVER SO ITS ALL BURIED UNDER THE FINAL COAT OF CLEAR?

HND....


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers fellas. The leaf and stripe already has had lacquer over it and now the car has left the paintshop for the first time in nearly 2 years!

With regards to the back axle we've just realised that in face it's not a chevy 10 bolt but a solid 
Pontiac unit that uses 4 retaining bolts. In other words stronger than a 10 bolt and cheaper than a ford 9". See pic of back end and I'd be keen to know if anyone can recognise which pontiac this came off. Internals now being rebuilt and then bracing.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

frame looks awesome


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks good Jon, 

gotta love Melliards Pinstriping work,would love some on my ride when its painted properly ! 

Will you be out and about in it next year or is it a mag car to be sold ?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THUMBSUP FOR THE HOMIE CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Jon - Definitely not a mag car - my own car and my own ££ in it! It should be out for mid Summer I hope. Melliard's work has really shone and Col/Justin have done me proud with the panel work and lacquered finish. It's taken a few years to get here but it's now worth it.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah col's phoned a couple of times for some advice up on a few issues so i've been following the build up pretty closely and getting phone pic up dates  kept them to myself though rather than post someone elses car and work up.

Mid Summer ? Pah... get it to Wheels day !


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope you're enjoying the build up Jon. It's fun. Wheels Day would be top drawer but I think it's pie in the sky. I am working away all the time lately so I wont be doing much of the reassembly. To do it properly would take a few months of hard graft so watch this space. Wheels Days is a dream ticket, but anytime for summer 2009 I'd be chuffed with....

J


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Any Updates Over Here?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2008, 08:12 PM~12174963
> *I personally would not even consider using the factory rearend braced or not. They are way to weak and the axles shafts like to snap off at the bearing from the added weight. I'd build a 9" Ford truck axle, they are much stronger and were built to handle the weight. I built a 62 for my boy and it broke 3 axle shafts. I've also seen several cars with bad 1/4 panel damage from axles sliding out or breaking off. You've done a lot of work and I'd hate to see it wasted.
> *


x2 had that happen on my 63.


----------

